# Chainsaw Carving



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

I'm suggesting (sp) a forum under this heading. Before you boys start bucking, hear me out. This first of all, I'm thinking this is an arborist site. right,..., so,... Chainsaw Carving is certainly an extension of that. Chainsaw Carvers use chainsaws. And, chainsaw carvers race. And chainsaw carvers utilize dead trees. And chainsaw carvers go onsite to carve dead trees. There's alot of carvers out there that log and do tree work,...and stuff. ????, you saw builders ought to know what I'm getting at. http://www.carvingpost.com/ I'm interested in this art, we have some member/carvers/loggers with awsome websites. A post I thought was cool, Darwin, with you permission.


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

Carving too close to the beer tent can be distracting.


----------



## dbabcock

To hell with carving, Mike. That's my kind of post. Right on!!!


----------



## dbabcock

Looks like some of the kind of stuff we saw up at Dennis's.


----------



## treeclimber165

Hey!!!!!!! I KNOW HER!!!!!


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

yeah.


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

this forum has been dead (sober) for the last couple of days. It's like CREED says, SEX sells, and the whole world is buying.


----------



## YUKON 659

Could she be Doug's avatar model?


----------



## rbtree

tc,


That's not what she told me....
 :blush:


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

Art Martin, do you chain carve?


----------



## Dennis

Mike!! I told you not to post that picture of my sister!! I cant believe you did that!!

But what a party eh Doug? (note the lack of french kissing)


----------



## spreaderman

*the pose*

HOW DID YOU GET HER TO POSE LIKE THAT


----------



## sedanman

Ask Dennis what seven or twenty rounds with Jose Quervo will do for you!


----------



## John in MA

Anyone heard of a Soviet Standard?


----------



## Dennis

Speaking of Hose Cuervo....went about 20 rounds with him last night....still not sure which screen i am typing on...right or left?? 

Anyway..Mike...there are some outstanding carvers out there and this is definitely a good idea for a thread...I will try to scan some of the carving pictures i have....16 foot tall statues at Grouse Mountain....possibly Mike Acres has some good ones of those as well....Glenn Greensides did them...Husqvarna was sponsoring him in the mid 90's when I worked there...dont think they are still....but...he is outstanding!!


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

*amazing eagle*

Had to post these pics. To me, (an untrained eye) looks like the scuplture was finished with hand tools. The guy that posted these pics , from a chinsaw caring post, has not responded to this question. Never the less, beautiful woodwork. there will be 5 or 6 pics to follow.


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

2nd_Best_Eagle_Pic


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

3rd_Best_Eagle_Pic


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

4th_Best_Eagle_Pic


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

5th_Best_Eagle_Pic


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

6th_Best_Eagle_Pic


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

Best_Eagle_Talons


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

Boys, I bought a 346xp last week ($332.00 + 15 delivery) with the anticipation of setting up as a carving saw. JCAM, (that stands for jesus christ allmighty) the gator (wife) found out about it and threatened me with divorce, the plague, and violent death in a burning car crash. Jeez, boyz. It was difficult there for a couple of days, but I sold off a couple of cords of wood and an old appliance or two, and life is good again. The 346 is so cute, can't wait to gas her, and see what she's got. Ever have a real good feeling about a saw. I do about this one. Ya'll be careful out there.


----------



## treeclimber165

Thanks for reviving this thread, Mike. I almost forgot about out lil carving girl. I must be getting old or sick or something. 

Congrats on your new saw. I hear they are comperable to an 026 but I've never run one. Good size for anything up to 15" or so without any problem. 
If you run .325 chain, Oregon has a new chain out with fairly low anti-kickback bumper links. It's 22LP and has a squared chisel tooth and looks fairly aggressive. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

Thanks Brian- this saw came with a laminated bar and .325 chain H30 044 501 084 06-66. Can anyone convert that chain # to an Oregon #. Anyway, I will change this saw out to run 1/4 chain and a 12" quarter tip carving bar. Can't help but ask Dennis to send me a modified muffler though.


----------



## tundraotto

for carving? mike you are really makinf excuses now a 346xp for carving you are going to end up crosscutting the whole piece on purpose halfway!!! modified muffler you're nuts!!

btw. welcome to the club - and have you ever run a saw in the street in a residential neighborhood at 2am? - you will, just ask 088 Gypo Lambert 37.89hp


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

???? Tundratto, I see they let you out again. Yeah a 346, I hear hardwood down there in florida, (by the way,..too bad so sad) carves with an 066. Probably about an even race. I've done alot of stuff in my life, but never racing saws in a residential nehborhood. The closest red light is 40 minutes. Anyway, what the hell do you care Arkie?


----------



## tundraotto

well hopefully it wont take you forever to figure out what the traffic light [note: single - not plural] :angel: is out there for in TN so you can come out here and race some saws


----------



## chainsawworld

mike,
i can see why dennis is mad at you now. posting a picture of his sister wearing his underwear. marty


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

I know Marty, still feel bad about doing that. She told me Dennis wouldn't mind.


----------



## Newfie

Mike,

The 346 usually comes with the Narrow kerf chain (and bar). It's called 95VP by Oregon. Limbing pines with mine today. Get up over 10" and it is out of its powerband. It's a dragster as opposed to an indy car. I love mine.


----------



## jsikkema1

*Carving bar on a 346xp???*

Whats up with that...

12" quarter tip 1/4 pitch WFO

<img src=http://home.insightbb.com/~ss/carving/12incarv.JPG>

<img src=http://home.insightbb.com/~ss/carving/12incarvhusq.JPG>

<img src=http://home.insightbb.com/~ss/carving/12incarvclose.JPG>

<img src=http://home.insightbb.com/~ss/carving/12incomp.JPG>


there you go Mike

Jeff


----------



## tundraotto

jeff! come on now! nobody would have the patience to carve with that demon would they they would just chop the log in half just to hear that baby scream!! (i bet it does scream with that 1/4")


----------



## WOLF_RIVER_MIKE

Wow Jeff, that looks just like my set up. Rec'd that package in the mail yeterday, can't wait to bolt it on and try it out. Thanks again Jeff.


----------



## Caledonian

I would like to try carving. Anyone, recommend books/videos, any info at all really.
Thanks.


----------



## ontario026

I'd love to see a carving forum here. I love chainsaw carvings, I have only attempted one eagle and it turned out pretty rustic looking, I'll have to post some pics of it. I carved it following directions, I'm not too artistic on my own. A local tree service guy who I beleive works on his own has been doing lots of paid carving work in the area on top of his normal tree pruning and removal. I will have to snap a few pics of his work as well....


----------



## Caledonian

Hi Matthew,

Post the pictures Buddy, looking forward to seeing them.  

Cheers,

John.


----------



## Caledonian

Hi Folks,

I was wondering if any of the original members who posted on this thread were still around. Maybe you only read these days, instead of post??? (for whatever reason).
Anyway, I am really interested in the carving, if you have any info. on chainsaw carving, that you would like to pass on to an amateur, then please P.M. me.
I will only post the info. if you'll let me. :angel: 

Thanks,

John.


----------



## Chainsaw Master

Hi john whatcha need ta know? I make a living carving, so any questions I'd be glad to answer.Theres no secrets to it, except lots of practice, and a sharp saw, I do most of my work with a 346 with a lo pro bar & chain....lets ya cut around corners. Use a 136 wi a dime tip for detailing. some peices i use a 4' grinder on, but mostly just saws. Heres a couple pix of my work.


----------



## Caledonian

Chainsaw Master,

Nice work  . If you can, more pictures please?

My questions, here goes...

Can you give examples, are some types of wood easier to work than others?

How do you go about, preparing the work piece, prior to starting to cut?

What do you use to hold the wood in place as you carve?

Who makes your bars and chains? You mentioned a special bar, is it also special chains?

Can you suggest any books or videos/DVD?

Thank You.


----------



## ontario026

Here are a few pics of the local guy who has been doing some carving in the area
















Here is my one and only attempt at carving so far


----------



## Chainsaw Master

John

For wood I like to use white pine, because it gets lots of small cracks, rather than a couple large ones when it dries, its soft wood and carves easy when green, and doesn't weigh alot, when the finished carving is dry. I use all kinds of wood tho, having prefered wood for some carvings, red pine makes nice gators,and turtles because of the wood grain. I hold down smaller blocks with 4" or 5" 5/16 lag bolts, and toe nail them down, using a cordless 18v drill with a 7/16 nut driver onto a 3 foot block i use as a carving table.

As for bars and chains, most saw shops should be able to order carving bars, dime tips, and quarter tips.....(meaning the size of the tip of the bar),(also check out Baileys logging supplies online) . Ya gotta run 1/4 pitch chain on these bars, and prolly need to set up your saw with a sprocket to match. 

The lo pro bar and chain that i use on the 346 is a 16' laminated bar off of the smaller husky's, its a 3/8 pitch, but the lighter weight of the bar, narrow kerf, and smaller tip, all fits togeather to make a light and fast cutting saw.

As for preparing a bloch to carve, I just start carving untill I'm done

Heres my web site with some more pics on it
Master of the Chainsaw


----------



## Caledonian

Hi Matthew,

I can not down load your pictures, red x and unknown host!

Want to try again?  

John.


----------



## Caledonian

Hi Chainsaw Master,

Have had a go. Used some poplar, made 3 mushrooms & 3 kids chairs. Not perfect, can tell what they are & the kids could sit on the chairs. I am slow, but really enjoyed doing them. 

Think I have to visit the shop, see if they have anything, (bar/chain) in stock, or get prices/availability.

Liked your web site, especially the pictures of the bears. I wish, If only, I can dream  

Thanks.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Here's a carver and his carving. I took the picture in either Bonneville or Tupper Lake about 15 years ago.
John


----------



## Tonka56

I love chainsaw carving!! I can't believe how talented some guys are. I'd like to learn how someday.

Post more pics please!


----------



## carvinmark

Tonka56 said:


> I love chainsaw carving!! I can't believe how talented some guys are. I'd like to learn how someday.
> 
> Post more pics please!



View attachment 36832


This is one of my latest.A giant cherry log. Most colors are natural, I shadded the rocks and colored the grass, then just clear. 
Mark


----------



## trimmmed

WOLF_RIVER_MIKE said:


> I'm suggesting (sp) a forum under this heading. Before you boys start bucking, hear me out. This first of all, I'm thinking this is an arborist site. right,..., so,... Chainsaw Carving is certainly an extension of that. Chainsaw Carvers use chainsaws. And, chainsaw carvers race. And chainsaw carvers utilize dead trees. And chainsaw carvers go onsite to carve dead trees. There's alot of carvers out there that log and do tree work,...and stuff. ????, you saw builders ought to know what I'm getting at. http://www.carvingpost.com/ I'm interested in this art, we have some member/carvers/loggers with awsome websites. A post I thought was cool, Darwin, with you permission.



OK Mike, you got it :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bigwoodcarvr

*Yo 346 xp!*



Gypo Logger said:


> Here's a carver and his carving. I took the picture in either Bonneville or Tupper Lake about 15 years ago.
> John


 Honey of a small saw for carving! love it! only carved with one stock, out of the box with a 14" bar, 3/8 lp chain wished i owned one so I could decloth her, and take her for a 1/4 pitch dime tipped ride, may be able to afford such discraces some day, but for now will stick to cheaper tanaka, red max, and stihl small saws...Been carving for over 15 years, have seen, and tried a lot...


----------



## Ax-man

I know this is an old thread and the contributors may not even be around to respond to my question.

My question is are some of you guys using other tools to get that fine detail in your carvings. It is hard for me to think that all that fine detail work can be done with just a saw and a carving bar. If you are using other tools what are you using??


----------

